# Our adoption journey's 2008 part 2



## ♥ M J ♥

New home Ladies and Gents 

Enjoy 

 to everyone

xx


----------



## saphy75




----------



## wynnster

Woooooo Hoooooooo Heard from our SW that Little mans SW's are really keen to proceed so it's all systems go     Panel should be July


----------



## jan welshy

Congratulations, we have gone back to the other sw and rearranged money etc to match what they said they wanted. Waiting again. We have come out fighting.


----------



## Mummyof2

Wynnster -          Wonderful news.  Seems like we are at the same point now as we will probably be going to panel in July as well.

Jan - well done you.  Never give up.


----------



## askingangels

Add us to that list. Girls SWs really liked us too. Meeting FC next Thursday then aiming for July panel also with a view to intros end July (school hols).

Is it just me or do/did you just expect something to go wrong. I want to go and buy things but I darent in case it all goes t**s up. I did buy some pink curtains and bedding though but Ive kept the receipt just in case.

Sx


----------



## Laine

Jan - well done .... go girl  

Wynnster, FP & S - July panel for your matches.....woohoo!

Hope everyone else is ok.  

Laine xx


----------



## wynnster

Thanks Guys 

Congrats FP & S Too         

I too feel like we're tempting fate if we buy anything, we was speaking to our sw about furniture as alot of places requirer a certain number of weeks for delivery so we've been told to order   but neutral so if it does go t*** Up it is still suitable - Feels weird though looking round at stuff   and feel slightly sick too


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

So much good news on here, its fantastic!

FP, have pm'd you.  

Wynnster & S - Congratulations!!!!  Yes, it is normal to feel as though its going to go wrong or you are tempting fate buying things.  I put off buying anything until I really had to but I was also lucky that my Aunt has a baby equipment shop and had a list of what we wanted and ensured she had it in stock ready.

Jan, I think I've missed your news  Do you have a possible link?  Hope so.

Hope everyone is OK, sorry for lack of personals (& posts recently)!  We have had a great couple of weeks with Bobby and only have 2 more sleeps until he is home for good.  I still find it hard to believe!  The hardest bit now is taking him back to FCs each night, he gets upset and I find it hard but don't let on to him.....

Love
OT x


----------



## jan welshy

OT did have, kept hanging on by sw and now had to chase to be told no go now.

Feel very let down but can't go into details.

Does anyone know how we can access online Children Who Wait


----------



## Mummyof2

Jan - very sorry to hear that you have lost your link. Heart wrenching  To access online children who wait you need to be a member of Adoption UK. Go to http://www.adoptionuk.org/default.asp and it is the top box on the right hand side. You can only get in if you are a member and have registered with them.

/links


----------



## Old Timer

Jan

So sorry hun (((HUGS)))  I don't think our feelings get thought about much in the process.  Hope you get some good news soon.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

OT wondering how you are getting on with bobby..he must be home by now, hope its all going ok and you are all busy bonding being a family 

kj nx


----------



## BunBun

Jan - so sorry that it wasn't to be. Hope you have some good news soon.
Congratulations to FP, Wynnster & Askingangels.


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi to everyone, it's gone quiet on here.

Dh's crb was returned on Saturday and mine arrived today - one day late for June panel.  So we will be going to panel in July.  Considering we were linked in April it is a long wait


----------



## Old Timer

FP, how frustrating!!  One day late, that really sucks!

It is a long time to wait but at least now you know panel will happen in July and intros and that first cuddle will be all the more sweet.

KJ, thanks for asking - have updated my post, & congrats again to you!

love
OT x


----------



## cindyp

FP, how frustrating to be so close.  Roll on the next few weeks until the July panel.

Cindy


----------



## keemjay

oh how annoying FP  
the next few weeks will fly by...take it from me, I'm am expert on waiting  the wait will be worth it 

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks girls.  Found out my sw took the week off so wasn't even available if the crb had come through in time     Roll on 15th of July.


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

This thread has gone really quiet lately, everyone being busy mummies more than likely and enjoying the sunshine  

FP -  Grrr to your SW!!! At least now you have a date though and something to aim for... The weeks will fly by and your son will soon be home to his very determined and patient family  

KJ - How is it being a mum of 2 ? 

OT- Sounds like Bobby is one lucky little boy, keep us updated on his progress

Jan - You know how gutted I am for you hun... Any new developements ?

We're meeting with little mans fc at the end of the month so will be writing out our list of questions to ask, we obviously want to know everything about him and his routines etc but think it is too soon to ask things like washing powder etc, surely we wont need to know that sort of stuff until after panel or should we ask now and be extra ready  
Any advice greatly appreciated and FP thanks for that post you did a while ago, very informative and coming in handy


----------



## jan welshy

"Jan - You know how gutted I am for you hun... Any new developements ?"

Hiya, none to speak of. SW reluctant to put us on national register etc, seems that they want us to sit about waiting for their authority to a match (took 9 months to match this one).

We are going to post our profile out to all south wales this weekend and just keep tyring I suppose.

Hope all is well with you.

L
WelshyX


----------



## TraceyH

Hi all

Wynnster - I am sure that the FC will not mind you asking lots of questions.  There is no harm in being extra ready.  Is the post you refer to the one about what questions to ask?  If not there is a very helpful post on this thread about questions to ask FP.  It is really helpful.  Good luck.

Jan - I think you can put your names on the National Register after 3 months after approval yourselves without permission from the SW (anyone please correct me if I am wrong) but if there are any possible matches they will contact the SW.  If you are in Wales, can you add you names to the Corsortium Register, it is the register for bordering counties, possibly Herefordshire.  Our SW added us to the Cornsortium Register eventually and we were actually matched out of county.  Best of luck.

We are in the throws of potty training and our little one is doing really well.  We have not had any wee wee accidents for over a week and only a couple of poo poos bless him.  Nursery have been so helpful as well.  We tried potty training when he was 2 1/2 but ended up putting him back in nappies.  This time, now he is only just 3, he seems more interested and loves his 'big boys pants'.

Best wishes to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## LB

Fp

hoping that July date comes round quickly - good luck

LB
X


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks for the sympathy and kind words girls.

Wynnster - glad the post came in useful. I like to research things and then leave useful posts for others following in my footsteps. I've been lucky in finding this site and others and getting loads of useful information over the years so try to give something back.

Welshy - http://www.adoptionregister.org.uk Here is the link for the adoption register. It is run by BAAF. I am sure you can put yourself on it after 3 months too. I regularly checked we were still on it and asked for a personal file check to see if there was a match, every 6 months. The adoption register woman was helpful (and extremely busy and unstaffed) but kindly did this search for me and sent some possible matches to my sw but my sw didn't feel they were right for us. I never got to see the profiles sent through so just had to take my sw word for it. Your sw has no right to say you cannot join the adoption register until she says so  I have cut and pasted the info re self referral to the adoption register below:-

"If you have not been referred by your agency.

If your agency has not already sent your details to the Adoption Register, you will be able to start this process yourself. You must wait to do this until at least three months after the date on which your agency approved you as an adopter.

If you wish your details to be put on the Adoption Register, please complete a self-referral form, which is available in paper form from your adoption agency or can be downloaded here. We will then contact your agency and ask them to send us your details for inclusion on the Register.

Please note that completing this form does not mean that we will be able to put your details on the Register. This will only happen when we have received full information from your agency. Please inform your agency that you have sent this request to us.

Download the form as a word document or as a pdf

Please post your completed form to:

Adoption Register for England & Wales
Unit 4
Pavilion Business Park
Royds Hall Road
Wortley,
LEEDS, LS12 6AJ

or fax to: 0870 750 2174
top
Telephone help-line: 0870 750 2176

As a prospective adopter, you will be able to contact the Register direct on 0870 750 2176.

Once we have checked your identity, we will confirm your details have been referred to the Register, give you information about the number of times your details have been sent out to social workers for consideration, and give you general advice.

If your details have been sent out for consideration but a link is not being pursued you can contact your social worker and ask about the reasons given by the child's social worker for not pursuing the link." END OF CUT AND PASTE

I feel we all need to be a proactive as we can be and get ourselves known out there to as many LA as possible. I was told that a LA will not consider you as potential parents if you are more than 50 miles away from them as they feel if you had a child from their LA they could not support you if you lived too far away, so I wouldn't waste time, paper and postage contacting LAs outside of this area like I did before I found out this fact  It is vital to put on the bottom of your profile a little more detail about childrens specific needs along the lines of We could care for a child with .. or whose parents .. but would not feel able to care for a child with  etc. Some of the commonest needs which make it hard to find places for children
are:
Developmental Delay
Uncertainty as to future health or development
Parental abuse of drugs and alcohol
Parental learning difficulties
Foetal Alcohol syndrome
It would help family-finders to know how you see your ability to care for
children with these needs. Good luck!

/links


----------



## ritzi

oh FP i'm panicing now cos we are hopefully being considered for a sibling group some 150 miles away (SW has our form f) - where did you hear that LAs won't consider you more than 50 miles away? 
as we are with a VA our SW will contact any SW nationwide of children we feel we are interested in........am i just flogging a dead donkey with the location thing?  

ritz


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ritz

Friends of ours have been linked to a sibling group just over 100 miles away ad they went through a LA.

Good luck with yours.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

Ritz - I read in the monthly magazine Be My Parent something along the lines of not to bother to contact LAs about children if they are not within 50 miles of your LA as you won't be considered as a rule due to the problems with arranging appointments and obtaining support after adoption etc.  If the children are not straightforward children ie have special needs etc then it would be worth enquiring as fewer families come forward for these children. But as you are already being considered for a sibling group then of course the 50 mile ruling wouldn't apply in your case. Personally I applied for all children I thought might be suitable but I didn't receive any contact back from further afield.  VAs probably have different rules as they cover nationwide - I have no experience of VAs. So don't worry - sorry for the scare    

OT - time to change your profile I think


----------



## Old Timer

FP - thanks for the reminder!   Have been meaning to change it but the time just goes.......

Hope you are getting ready now, the next few weeks will fly by!  Any ideas when intros will start?

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi OT.  I have heard nothing from my sw or child's sw or child's family finder since the end of May but I was told that no plans could be made until our crbs came back again   My sw is on leave until tomorrow so hopefully now our crbs are back I will hear something this week re when introductions will start.  My dh needs to know urgently to book leave from work.    Love the new profile - aaaah


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendleyperson

Hopefully you will have some good news this week hun, once the SW has returned from holidays, our next H/S visit is the 30/06/08, this is our 01st proper H/S visit the last one we had last week was just a general chat and to tell us what happens next, we have to complete our homework by then to, (background information family trees etc.

Hope your ok

love

crazybabe


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi All

Back from a fab holiday with pooh bear and pinky, great weather, great food! not sure i will be saying that on tuesday at ww. We went with my parents which was a great helpand gave us a few hour off which was also nice. When we came back the post held good news pinkys court date has come through so all will be legal soon.

I have my panel member training tomorrow, i am excited but also nervious. wish me luck.

Will try to catch up with all your news soon.

PBMx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi PBM

Glad you had a lovely holiday, where did you go, I can't wait to go on our holidays the end of July to Cala Bona Majorca, its a quite resort, so nice to chill out a bit, good luck for panel training.

love

crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi PBM, good to hear you had a good holiday with your parents and that you have got a court date  

Hi Crazybabe - exciting that you are starting your hs properly.  I quite liked the hs part as you had goals to work towards and saw your sw regularly.  After approval at panel you are on your own again and it is hard to believe that you will ever be linked.  Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones and get linked/matched straight after panel.  It is usual to have 6-8 home study visits before panel (we had 12 as my dh talks a lot so we didn't get everything done in the timescale alloted) so won't be too long until panel looms


----------



## superal

This thread seems to have gone quiet lately so I thought I'd type a message to bring it closer to the top of the boards!!

Nothing exciting to say!!

Hope you all get the news you've been waiting for and it would be nice to know if some of the old one's are still about.  Such as Nat's,Kylie,Karen, Ann, Emcon, Lauren...................does any body know how they are

Hope every one is OK.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## superal

Tibbet - how did today go?

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Andrea -Hi Hunny   I speak to Ann and Nats and both are well I just dont think they log on much anymore.... Nats has not long moved so been a busy bee and Ann is hopefully moving this year so lots going on there too    All kiddies are doing well and I will tell them you was asking after them    

We met with little mans fc's a few days ago and saw him on a few video's and have seen photos of him from birth to the most recent on Sunday   He is one clever little chappy and full of beans    We're waiting now for an appointment to meet with his medical advisor and then a pre placement meeting and then panel which probably wont be until August   I'm sure the wait will be worth it!
His foster carers are great, you couldn't ask for better and we really clicked with them which will make intro's all the more easier i'm sure 
Last night I had the wobbles though about it all and sat in tears feeling a whole mixture of emotions    

Hope everyone is well and this board is just quiet as everyone is posting on the other threads  

Tibbet - Congrats


----------



## superal

Wynnster - thank you for letting me know that some of the "old" FF adopters are OK.  I'm sure they would kill me if they heard me referring to them as "old" BUT what I mean is some of the previous FF adopters who seem to have gone quiet on us!!!   Nat's had such a long wait and her little boy must be 2/3? now, can't quiet remember how old he was when placed with them.  I'm glad Nat's & Ann are well and that family life is great for them.

How old is the little boy who will become your new son?

The wait will be worth it........you just know that SS don't rush things and your life is in their hands & if we all had a magic wand we would wave it and get things moving faster!!

Hi to evryone else!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, I have been posting on the approved and waiting link but thought I would cut and paste on here to update this one.

I have been quiet as well as when our sw came back from leave she contacted child's LA (different to ours) to be told that we had been omitted from the July panel in error!  Then we were told that 2 important documents had gone missing from our file and did we have copies and if so could we run them off, sign them and send them urgently to the panel clerk.  Luckily we did have the copies and so did as requested.  Now we are going to July panel but at a later date as there are to be 2 panels in July due to backlog.  So we go to panel on 22nd of July which is the second panel.  Everything seems to go wrong that can go wrong so I won't believe we are going to panel until the day before.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Fingers toes etc crossed for you hun.

I am sitting in as an obsever at my 1st panel next week!

PBMx


----------



## Mummyof2

Good luck PBM - interesting to see it from the other side


----------



## wynnster

FP - I have everything crossed for your panel date hunny   what a journey yours has been!!!    Finally reaching the end now though   Or beginning depending how you look at it  

PBM - Ohhhhh Good Luck with panel, can you pass on tips of the trade ?  

Andrea - Nats little boy is now 3   Where has that time gone  
Our Little man is 14 months and into everything! Everything seems so far off and it's hard to see the end of the tunnel when the tunnel keeps getting longer and longer  
I had major wobbles earlier in the week and went through a bit of 'OMG what have we done'!!! Thankfully after feeling a whole mixture of emotions we're out the other side knowing what we're doing is definately what we want.  Hoping thats normal  
I've spoken to a few people about it and even people with BC's have said they felt like that so hoping it is normal  

Hi to everyone else   Anyone else any news?


----------



## Mummyof2

We have finally heard that we are definitely going to matching panel on 22 July at 10am    Everyone keep fingers and toes crossed please   

Wynnster - it is good that you had a wobble and thought if this is really what you want to do.  It is very exciting to get linked but you have to look to the future and imagine this child in your house and you looking after him and being a family.  It's like getting married.  Thinking about the big day is great but it is the other side after the wedding that is more important - spending years and years with the same person.  Glad you are sure you are doing the right thing - phew.  We tried for a year to get pregnant with our birth child and I can remember getting in a huge panic when I finally got pregnant thinking how much it would change our life and did I really want to be a mum so yes it is perfectly normal to have a wobble


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendlyperson

Thats good news for your matching panel on the 22nd July hun, hope your ok, I got my individual H/S visit on the 25th July, we had our medicals 27th June so I hope that we have past the medicals we haven't heard anything yet   , do the SW's normally inform you if you have past them or not.  Well me and DH are going on our holidays to majorca the end of July and I CAN'T WAIT    are you going away anywhere.

Keep me informed - Take care

crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Crazybabe, in reply to your question, I seem to remember that we were sent a letter from our LA saying we had passed our medicals.  Took about 3 weeks to arrive as I remember - our SW didn't tell us as the letter came from another section - medical department.  We had to have medicals twice as you are supposed to have them yearly and a review to check you are still ok to adopt after panel.  We had one before panel and one a year after panel and were due to have another one in the next couple of months but luckily we got linked.  I always worry about medicals as I am obese.  Your holiday sounds lovely.  We had to cancel our two holidays this year as we did not know when we were going to panel as we got messed about.  Luckily we were able to sell them to friends and family so were not out of pocket. We have booked a holiday at the end of September now as we have to wait 6 weeks from littlie moving in with us in Aug   before going away to get him used to the house and us etc.


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all,

Thank you so much the congratulations! Sorry it's taken me so long to reply but you may have seen that my Dad very sadly passed away the evening after panel, I truly belive he held on so he would know that we were approved and I'm so glad I got to tell him before he left us. I've been in Yorkshire since the 2nd but am back home now (going back to work on Monday). We gave my Dad a wonderful send off and it was standing room only at the funeral. Needless to say it was a very sad and emotional occasion but it was a celebration of his life too, he was a wonderful man who did so much for so many people and we can cry because we miss him or we can smile because he was , and always will be, part of our lives. I'm lucky to have had such a wonderful Dad.

Hope all is well with all of you! Sorry for the lack of personals - I need to catch up on the news!
lots of love to all
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Sarah, very sorry to learn about your Dad.


----------



## cindyp

Sarah, sorry for your loss  

Friendly, not long to go, all my bits crossed for you (my DH will be pleased  )

love to everyone, been off-line until I bought my new PC, will try and catch up sometime.

Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Cindy - I should wait until after the weekend to cross your bits then    Seriously though, thanks for the good wishes.  Got to do the dvd this weekend to introduce ourselves - major headscratching to make it interesting and relevant to an 18 month old


----------



## Old Timer

Sarah, so sorry to read of your loss.  Your Dad sounds like a very special person.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Friendly person - I have every thing crossed for you as well!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Tibbelt

Thank you all for your kind words, really do appreciate it   Have to say we're all doing ok, my Dad had got so poorly towards the end that I can't wish for him to have continued like that, he was stuck in bed and couldn't do anything - and that wasn't my dad at all, he was a very active man who never sat still so he'd have hated not being able to do anything.

To be honest my main concern now is how our LA will view everything, I've obviously told them that my Dad has passed away and they knew he was porrly (though maybe didn't appreciate how poorly) but I'm scared that they're going to want to put everything on hold and that they won't believe me when I say I'm ok (if I say I'm ok they'll say I'm not dealing with my feelings and if I'm a blubbing wreck they'll say that obviously I'm not ready to even consider a match.... am worried that I'll be damned if I do and damned if I don't if you get my drift!   )... 
all of this isn't being helped by the fact that we haven't had our letter ratifying our approval yet. It'll be 2 weeks on Tuesday... is that normal?

Crazy isn't it - you think approval will be the end of the worries and really it's just the start!!!

Anyway enough of my waffling about me! How is everyone?

Friendly - WOW! 22nd will be here before you know it! That's fabulous news honey   WOuld be interested to hear about the DVD you do too... we haven't been asked to do anything like that yet but would love to hear what you included in case we are!

Wynnster - honey I think having a few wobbles is perfectly nomal! Every parent goes through it. Sending you big hugs  

PBM - oh training for panel! How exciting! Do let us know how you get on - I'd be really interested to hear about the view point from the other side!  

Crazybabe - great news that you've started HS honey!    Enjoy all the homework!!!  

Ritzi - sorry to see you news on the other thread, hang on in there honey - your family will find you!  

Superal, OT, and anyone I've missed - hope you're all ok and enjoying the weekend!
Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone and thanks for the good wishes.  SW is planning on us meeting littlie for the first time on 29th of July if we get approved at matching panel on the 22nd.  She will confirm dates tomorrow.  All starting to seem very "real" now    We have bought a teddy for littlie as we are not sure what he is into ie Bob the Builder, Thomas etc.  We will place teddy in each of our rooms for the video along the lines of "can you see teddy" so we have something to focus on.  We will get him teddy on the 29th of July so he has something relevant to us and to the dvd.  Dh is doing the recording and is trying to make it too perfect as he is a perfectionist.  I keep saying littlie is only 18 months so don't worry too much but dh takes no notice - think I will just have to let him get on with it      Lovely sunny day for a change but we are inside tidying the house for the dvd recording    Bye for now


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi All

Sarah sorry about your dad, and I hope SS don't delay things for you.

Friendly good luck with DVD and roll on 22nd., yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Well I turned up on Tuesday for panel observation to be told chair has decided I can't be a panel member till 1 year after legal adoption of Pinky, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr even though we have legally adopted Pooh bear 2.5 years ago. So frustrating as was really keen to do it, but have still been asked to do some training on the adoption and fostering groups so really excited about that. It was also nice to catch up with our SW who is  such a sweetie and show her my holiday snaps of pooh bear and pinky.

Pinky has her 2nd day at nursery today.

TTFN

PBMx


----------



## TraceyH

Friendly Person - Good luck for 22nd.  Roll on 29th.

Best wishes to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## Mummyof2

Tracey H - thanks very much for the good wishes.  

PBM - How annoying that you couldn't be on panel after all.  Hope Pinky enjoys her day at nursery.


----------



## suffolklady77

hiii 
Ive been here on and off recently well more off than on as I was only up to initial stages but just finished prep group and have exit interview in a few weeks ..so its finally seeming real now and like we might be getting somewhere! although they have said it might be up to a 6 month wait to be allocated a sw i'm hoping it wont be that long!
-Gayle


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone - great news - we got approved at matching panel        Feeling really tired now as it is very nerve wracking - I could barely sleep last night but I needn't have worried.   

Welcome to you Gayle.  Hope you don't have to wait 6 months to be allocated to a social worker    One thing about adoption is that it takes a long time in my experience    Big congratulations on your weight loss


----------



## Keeley

Congratulations Friendlyperson thats really good.

Im very  

Left work early today as wasn't really concertating cos was so excited about tonight and as Dh leaves later then me he arranged to leave early, we are ment to be there in 10 minutes and DH boss won't let him go. Im so upset x

Another delay


----------



## Keeley

didn't add it was the information evening tonight. the first step for our LA


----------



## Mummyof2

Keeley -   to you.  Will you be able to go along a little later?  At our original information evening over 3 years ago   it was a drop in evening and people came and went at various times to suit them.  As it is an information evening, it is not a formal event but more a fact finding evening to see if you want to pursue adoption.  Could you go along and dh join you later?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendlyperson

Congratulations on being approved for matching panel, what a lovely feeling you must have, not long now til you meet the little one, must be so nice to finally have a date to meet your child.

Good Luck, I have my individual homestudy appointment on Friday this week, not really sure what to expect - is this the visit where the SW asks about our relationships etc.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Crazybabe, thanks for the email.  Yes this is where you are asked all sorts of personal things regarding you and dh will be asked the same things regarding him at his one-to-one.  It is the only time you and dh will be split up during homestudy   I will pm you with some of the questions to expect.


----------



## superal

Hi Everyone!!

FP - Not long now until you meet your new addition!! How are the school holidays treating you and your family?  My DD is bored already BUT a lot of that is to do with the fact she finished school on Friday & most of her firends who live close by don't finish school until next Tuesday...........they voted to have 5 weeks instead of 6 weeks school holidays!


I finished work last Friday as well & got my first lot of "leavers" presents & a big shock to us all on our last day was that our supervisor is leaving us!!  Her position will be a difficult one to fill BUT I wish her luck in her new job, it will be a blow to the pre school.........which I am still loving.

Hope everyone is OK, DD is bothering me in a very nice way & I'm finding it difficult to type anymore!! LOL

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## askingangels

Hello Everyone

FP - Congrats on your match being approved. It the best feeling ever isnt it.  

Crazybabe - Hope today goes ok dont worry about it it will be ok.   

Well our intros have started and the girls (princess & butterfly) are calling us mummy & daddy already. It feels really wierd but lovely. I dont want to leave them when we have to come away. Princess (5) runs and gives me hugs and sits on my knee then butterfly (3) tries to join in and I am bombarded but I wouldnt change it. They are slowly coming round to DH but have never had a father figure so it will probably take a bit longer.

We are going to the beach today so hopefully the weather stays nice. Its our first outing as only been to FC up to now. This may be where they go to DH a bit more.

Better go and get the towels and buckets and spades ready.

To everyone who is waiting I know how hard it is and believe me it is worth the wait.

Love

Sx


----------



## superal

Ah askingangels - sounds as though things are going just great and may they continue.  Enjoy your day at the beach, the weather is nice so I hope you have a good time.  Thanks for letting us know how your getting on when intros are so busy and exhausting!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Askingangels - thanks for sharing your intros with us.  It all sounds lovely and what great names you have chosen   Hope you had a brill day at the beach.

Andrea - been out and about a lot with ds this week, meeting up with mums so that our children can play together.  While we were at panel ds was round his friend's house for a few hours so had a great time.  We have just bought him his first Nintendo DS as he is now 7 and old enough to be careful with it.  He is playing that a lot, in between using his trampoline in the garden and watching tv.  He is also learning to tie shoe laces as his summer holidays project.  Don't you just hate it when they say they are bored and they have a room full of toys/books to keep them amused   Dh is off for 3 weeks starting on Monday to meet ds2 and bring him home so won't be much of the summer holidays left then    Time rushes by doesn't it.


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, thought I would bump this up.  How are we all doing?


----------



## wynnster

Hiya 

Great to bump this up FP and get us all 'chatting' again, seems to have split into 3 threads somehow....

Glad to hear how well everything is going for you and your family    How are the reviews going?

We finished the family book and DVD at the weekend so now everything is ready for when we go to panel   We've also brought a bear from the Build a bear workshop and had out piccie printed on teddies t shirt and we recorded a message which sounds when you pus the bears foot - It's great!    And we've also done a collage placemat and a couple of large laminated pictures.
I'm convincing myself that panel will say no now though and starting to feel sick at the thought of panel  

Hello to All and I look forward to reading your updates


----------



## askingangels

Sorry I havent been on in  a while been busy busy busy with intros. 

Our 2 girls move in tomorrow.     

Could someone please update me on the current posters list please. Thanks

Will try and catch up later with everyones news. thanks for everyones support during my journey.
  

Sx


----------



## superal

Wow askingangels -that has come about quickly!!

Hope all goes well tomorrow, expect a few tears all around BUT its completely normal!

A hug and reassuring words usually helps for all concerned, your DD'S, Fm & yourselves!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp

I have to agree with Andrea, that has come around really quickly Asking Angels.  Have a lovely day tomorrow with your daughters tomorrow.   

Wynnster, everybody feels the same way before panel but you will be fine, not long now.  Love the description of the teddy   

You know the old phrase, some people are never satisfied, well I have to admit to being one of those people.  DD is now sleeping through the night in her own room but I'm not happy because she keeps waking up around 4.30/5 in the morning.  Oh well, I'm sure we'll get is sorted out, along with the fussy eating and the frequent drama displays.  God bless the terrible two's    

love to all
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2

Nicky - it is great that you have been allocated a social worker  

Askingangels - have a wonderful day tomorrow        It is a wonderful feeling but I also found it stressful as you have to settle into a routine.  Ds2 came with a transit van load of clothes and toys and it looked just like we had moved in ourselves    Took a few days to get settled and straight again.

Cindy - what time does dd wake    Does she go back to sleep?  ds2 wakes between 6-7.30am and I can hate the 6-6.30am wakes.  Once ds2 is awake that is it as he won't go back to sleep.  He only has 30 mins sleep in the afternoon as well whereas at this age ds1 was sleeping for 2-3 hours.  Luckily dh is an early riser and is happy to sort out ds2 before he goes off to work.  Then ds2 goes in the playpen for 45 mins playing with his toys while I get ready for the day.  We have one of those large wooden playpens and it is a truly wonderful invention  

Wynnster - we felt exactly the same as you do but statistically only .5% don't get through matching panel so try and relax.  That bear sounds perfect.  We didn't do a collage or laminated pictures of us but did the dvd and also the family book.  Haven't had a review yet as the first one is due after 4 weeks after he has moved in and it is only just over 2 weeks since he moved in.

Went to the library yesterday and bumped into one of the mums from ds1's school who asked who ds2 was.  Told her we had adopted him during the summer holidays.  She looked at me as though waiting for the punch line ie like I was joking.  Don't know why people think I would joke about something so important - oh well, one less mum to tell at the school now.  

We are off to see a friend this afternoon so she can meet ds2 for the first time and then meeting another friend on Friday and Thursday.  My dh is 40 on Saturday so we are going for the day out at Bristol Zoo - hope the weather improves.


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi, I have a bmp and also children who wait magazine for August I am happy to forward if anyone who is approved and doesn't already get it would like?  Let me know


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Just wanted to share our news that we had a panel recommendation today to adopt yipee...     

Love and Hugs 
~twinkle~


----------



## superal

Congratulations Twinkle - I hope your going to celebrate & the wait for your forever family is a short one.

Jan - How are you??  Been thinking about you & hope you are OK!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Great news twinkle

PBMx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Twinkle

Congratulations - Happy Celebrations I hope the wait for your forever family is a short one, we are in the middle of our H/S we got our 4th visit in two weeks time have been imformed by our SW that we haven't got many more visits left now, which I hopw is a good sign, it would be lovely if we get to panel and pass before christmas, what a lovely present that would be for us hey! 

take care

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Asking Angels - Hope today went well.  It is such an emotional time isn't it.

Twinkle - Congratulations on being approved.  Hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

We are looking forward to our first family holiday to Cyprus.  We have never travelled with a child so I am trying to think ahead already - we are not going until the middle of September!  Can't believe that our little one starts school next year and we have to have the paperwork in by the end of this year.  We are making some appointments to visit schools when they re-open after the Summer break.

Best wishes to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi

Asking Angels, hope today went well.  Congratulations on your family 

Nicky, its great getting a SW, things start to roll then.

Twinkle, Congratulations on your approval, hope your wait is a short one.

FP, its lovely to read your updates.

Tracey, mid September will soon be here, hope you have a great holiday.  Good luck with the school visits.

We are filling in the forms now for the adoption order.  DS has been with us 9.5 weeks and, as with any 2 yr old, he has his moments!  

Hi to everyone else.

Love
OT x


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

It's been ages since I've posted - sorry, I've started working shifts and it's taking its toll   When I am at home I seem to be asleep!! Anyway - I have a day off today which is lovely!

Asking Angels - Hope all went well bringing your family home and that you are enjoying every minute of being a mummy!!   

OT - can't believe it's almost 10 weeks already since DS has been with you! Great news that you're doing the forms  

Nicky - Congratulations on getting your SW, that's wonderful news! 

Twinkle - congratulations on your approval   hope your wait is a short one!

Tracey - happy hunting for the schools! and have a wonderulf holiday, September will be here before you know it!

Crazybabe - lovely to hear that HS is going well, you'll be at panel before you know it!  

Wynster - totally normal to feel that way about panel, from what I read everyone does (and I know I will!!) but I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about - sending you lots of   &   (though you won't need it!)

MJ, PBM & Superal - hello, how are you? hope all is well with you and your families 

Hello to anyone I've missed - hope you are all well and enjoying the summer despite the horrid weather!

Well we have a bit of news but I'm really nervous about jinxing anything so don't want to say too much but we are meeting with the social worker of a prospective match for a sibling group of 2 (v. close in age and only small toddlers) on the 10th Sept and we've been asked to think about waht we can provide for them to meet their needs etc, anyone got any tips? From the CPRs there is nothing in particular to worry about but obviously any move is going to be potentially traumatic for a child so the things I'm thinking of are around breating positive attachments, minimising the trauma of the move, keeping things as stable as we can for them. I'll be at home for at least a year and DH will have hopefully the first 6-8 weeks off work (including intros) so I'm hoping that will go down well with the SWs. Suddenly I feel so nervous   so would welcome any advice anyone might have!

Sorry to end on a me post (especially when I don't get to post so often, I don't want to appear selfish - I do think of you all even if I'm not here all so often)

Lots of love to all
Sarah
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Twinkle - congratulations to you and dh  

Sarah - I think you have got it covered but how about adding secure, loving family life?  You could look into your local area and produce an age related summary (in a ring binder book) showing local schools, days out places, library, swimming pool, mums and tots etc within a 5 mile radius.  I did that and it went down very well    

Crazybaby - glad to hear that you are half way through your home study already  

Hi to everyone and in case anyone doesn't recognise my new name I used to be friendlyperson


----------



## Tibbelt

Great idea Mummyof2 - thank you! I've already got a list of local family activities so I'll make it a bit more presentable and use that! Thanks again!   Can't believe how nervous I am!!!  

lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------



## crusoe

Sarah - I just wanted to say that your news sounds really positive. I understand you not wanting to jinx things but I'll be keeping everything crossed and hope these toddlers are the ones for you.

Love to all
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Tibbelt

Thank you Crusoe! Lovely to hear from you   Hope all's good with you and that the waiting isn't too horrid 

lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------



## superal

Tibbelt- Sarah - sounds really promising news and I hope you can share more with us soon......good luck.

Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer

Tibbelt - thats my birthday so I'm sure things will go well for you!   DS's SW and Manager wanted to hear things like  taking him to mother & toddler groups after he'd settled in, that we were flexible regarding returning to work after 12 months off, all the amenities we have close at hand and the fact that all our decisions would be based on the best interests of ds, whether they be a request for direct contact or whatever.  We also said how we could see him in our lives and the sorts of things we were looking forward to being able to do as a family.

Sounds promising but I'll still keep everything crossed.

Love
Ot x


----------



## wynnster

Hello

Sarah - You know how pleased I am   Still have everything crossed for you     have a look at that website for local groups etc

Crazybaby - can't believe you're already half was through HS - That seems to have come round quickly!

Twinkle - Congratulations!!!!!      

Nicky - Woo Hoo - Hope things move quickly for you  

Asking Angesls - How have the first few days of placement been with your DD's  

Trcaey - Enjoy your hols.  Not sure if suitable for your LO but a friend of mine who travels alot with her ds swears by a portable DVD player for helping keeping them occupied  

xxxxx


----------



## Tibbelt

Thanks you all for your good luck wishes! 

Will keep you all posted! (Sorry for lack of personals, DH just got home and needs the computer!)
lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Ahhhhhh thanks so much everyone .

Its such a different feeling when you pass panel, its a relief and that its actually going to happen.

Askingangels - hope you made lots of sandcastles, I love collecting shells with my newphew and then making a picture. Good luck hun.

Thanks for your congrats - Superal, oldtimer,wynnster.phoobearsmummy, mummyof2

Sarah - oh how exciting a month after approval  you have been so lucky all within a yr.. Good luck to you, you sound very organised and I'm sure those little ones will bevery excited meeting you both bless, Hope you will have them home for christmas.

Tracey - Hope you have a lovely time in Cyprus at last it will be your child on the beach, and you will be buying an extra icecream.

Crazybabe - Ah hopefully you will go to panel before xmas, and this time next year there will be xtra celebations.

Friendlyperson - bestwishes with your matching panel 
apologies if I've missed anyone out thanks again, we are still on a high.

Take care everyone and sending butterfly hugs  and angel wishes  good luck to you all what ever stage you are at.

~Twinkle~


----------



## wynnster

Just got to post this - I spoke to our son on the phone today!!! 

Well I only managed a blubbery 'hello munchkin'    and only got heavy breathing back   but it was unbelievable


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

aww that is sooooooooooooooo cute.

PBMx


----------



## Mummyof2

Ah, how lovely


----------



## superal

Heavy breathing hey!!  

Sounds a magical moment and your going to have lots more of them!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Tibbelt

Oh Wynnster, that's just so gorgeous!! How beautiful!   Won't be long til you have munchkin home! 

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all ok, we've actually got a little bit of sun here today so I'm going to get out into it before it disappears!!!  

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Wynnster

What a magical moment even if it was just heavy breathing!  Many more to come.

Love
OT x


----------



## ~Twinkle~

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhblesssssss how sweet is that hun, and there is lots more to come, when you adopt you really do appreciate times like this more, how exciting and there is lots more to come.

Take care
Butterly angel hugs 
~Twinkle~

[fly]When you wish apon a star dreams do come true[/fly]


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

I hope everyone is having a good bank holiday Monday.

We are not going to be doing much as DS is away for the day, DH is asleep in bed.....just finished nights & DD is playing around at her friends house.

I've got the great task of cleaning out the guinea pigs and bringing them back into the house, its been getting to cold for them at night time now!! 

My new little niece is doing just great & she is a real cutie.  Some of you may remember that I posted that my sister told us at Christmas that she was pg and for the first time in ages I felt a twang of jealousy & if I am honest I didn't know how I would handle seeing the new baby...........well I'm glad to say that any of those thoughts/feelings went straight out of the window when I saw her & it just proved to myself that I'm human and I am allowed (occasionally) to have these feelings!! 

Love 
Andrea
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Aww Andrea,

Glad you felt fine when you met your new niece. But as you say you areonly human. Enjoy the rest of your day.

PBMx


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - of course you are only human.  Glad it hasn't caused you any pain after all    I'm sure the guinea pigs appreciate your hard work in transferring their living quarters


----------



## superal

Mummyof2 - Yes the guinea pigs appreciated my hard work even if no one else did!!  How are things going in your house?  You'll turn a few heads at the school gate when you go back to school won't you.  I know you said you'd bumped into another school mum and no doubt this has set the jungle drums going!!  I remember neighbours of ours being on holiday & our DD was placed with us about 2 days before they got back so they had no idea.  On the day they came back I just happened to be pushing DD down to the shops when they came back.............they nearly crashed the car!!

How is everyone else

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Funny you should be talking about neighbours, DH and I have been having the same conversation recently on when / how to tell the neighbours.... we've only lived here for 2 years so aren't pally pally with them but still think our 16month old new born may raise a few eyebrows   We could deny everything and just say 'haven't you noticed him before'  

Andrea   It's an awful feeling isn't it, feeling that twang. I'm exactly the same and i'm fine once the bump has gone and the baby is here    Great to hear your niece is doing well  

Mummy of 2 - How is DS2? Still doing well? 

After telling dh I'd spoke ont he phone to munchkin he was pleased but gutted he didn't hear him, then we had another voice message come through by text saying 'especially for Daddy' and was Munchkin saying Daddy Daddy Daddy da da da da     Magical  

Feeling rather sick about tomorrow though  

How has everyone else been? Upto anything exciting the bh weekend? 

xxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Andrea, I've bumped into 2 mums during the summer holidays so 2 know now + I told a few more (4) before the summer holidays so now 6 know out of 30 - hopefully some will have told others.  I'm not looking forward to all the explanations next week at the school gates but day one will be the worst.  Hope I don't get the same reaction I got from one of the mums ie that I was joking when I said I had adopted ds2 during the summer break.  I will be writing a letter to ds1's teacher explaining and hopefully she will inform that class who will then go home and tell their parents.  I just hope that ds1 doesn't get any backlash ie you're adopted (which he isn't but you know how kids can be).

Wynnster - we've not told our neighbours.  We're not close and the occasion hasn't arisen.  They must have seen through their windows, the baby swing appear in the back garden and seen me carrying ds2 down the garden onto the trampoline.  Doesn't take much to realise we have adopted a baby but so far no-one has asked.  Glad dh got to hear your soon to be son saying daddy.  We all went shopping yesterday and ds2 kept shouting Dad as we walked along as dh was walking just in front of us.  DS2 doesn't say many words (5) but Dad is one of them.  It is very cute.  Ds2 has settled in very well but it is very full on.  The washing is piling up and I have a mountain of ironing + all the other housework to do.  Dh does his share but the house always looks a tip since ds2 came home.  I've been meaning to make some phone calls for days but everything gets delayed as ds2 needs lots of attention.  When he has his afternoon sleep for an hour I tend to have some "me" time so don't do jobs then either.  Ds1 needs love and attention as well and homework supervision.  It's hard to fit it all in.  Oh well, housework can wait  

Bye for now


----------



## superal

Wynnster - good luck for tomorrow.  I'm glad your DH also got to hear those magical words.  Reference telling your neighbours - just be honest, don't say any thing that you wouldn't feel comfortable saying and also if they start, which they will, to ask personal things just reply by saying thats personal and one we'll share with our DS when he is older.

Mumof2 - Sounds as though you have a typical family house hold with all the washing and ironing you have to do.  I think its an excellent idea of writing a letter to your DS1 teacher about DS2 - you might find like our DS class when they found out we had/were adopting DD that they may come out of the class and say I want a new Mummy & daddy as well rather than the comments your worried about, which is totally normal, we all worry about our children.

Right off to start my ironing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,typical family household!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster

I'm fuming and need to let off steam!   

Today is my last full day at work and this morning was lovely, the girls in the office have brought Munchkin loads! and me too, bless them. I only work for a small firm and in the 18 years trading my boss has never had anyone go on mat/adopt leave so whenever i've asked him any questions i've got 'I haven't a clue' from him - Helpful! So i'm only entitled to minimum state entitlements and no more, so have researched this myself.  Then my boss comes in this morning (who I haven't seen for about a month, as he's always been out when i'm in) and when I handed him my letting advising him of my date for start my leave and holiday dates etc he says 'Things like this put businesses out of business!' to which I replied 'er ok' and walked away.... 

The girls in the office have been looking at Munchkins photo's and boss saw them, he then made some comment about his appearance (which I dont want to go into here, for obvious reasons) and laughed!!!   I was gob smacked!  Absolute Pig!


----------



## ritzi

he does sound like a pig  

don't let it spoil the excitement hun - some people are just small-minded 

  

ritz


----------



## superal

I agree with ritz - don't let it spoil what has been a wonderful day so far, think of all the nice things your pals did for you and   to your boss!!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mummyof2

to you - pig is the word  ignore him


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi wynnster 

Do you want us adoption ladies to come sort him out!    how very very rude of him!   

dont let him upset you! your a MUMMY now!   

xxxx


----------



## wynnster

MJ - Yes Please  

He is a very jealous person, hey ho, I'm now out of there  

I spoke to Munchkin ont he phone earlier and after saying 'Hello Darling, It's Mummy' the phone went dead.... Then FC came back on and said he'd dropped the phone as he was blowing me a kiss     How cute!
He has his bear we did for him and plays it all the time, so FC's are sick of our voices already   He apparently takes it everywhere with him. He keeps kissing our photo's & FC's have told us they've shown Munchkin our DVD this afternoon, he kept running up and down the lounge and getting close to the tv and toughing it    Bless him.  Cannot WAIT until we finally meet him  

How is everyone else?  What are you all up to the weekend?


----------



## superal

Hi wynster - your updates about munchkin have me in tears & you haven't even started intros yet!!

How lovely your SON is carrying around his teddy.  The FCS will be fed up of it as our DS, a lot older than your DS when placed with us, carried his photo album around that we did for him & he'd tell every one who he could who we were.

What time do you want us all to meet to sort out your boss 

Not up to much this weekend BUT am trying to organise things for next weekend, our DD turns 8.............where has the time gone??  She was a babe in arms when placed with us.


Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - best wishes to your dd next week.  My ds1 will turn 8 in March.  The time has just flown past since he was born.  Trying to make the most of it with ds2 as I know how quickly he will grow up.  He is currently in his playpen banging a drum while I have my breakfast.  DS1 is in his bedroom playing with his Nintendo ds lite - Nintendogs game.

Wynnster - lovely stories about your son.  He sounds a real cutie.  Count me in for the "bopp the boss" outing   

Not up to much this weekend as it has been hectic the last 6 weeks , meeting ds2, bringing him home, settling him in and meeting up with friends and family to admire ds2.  This is our first quiet weekend.  Dh has been tackling the jungle that we call a garden and it is now looking much much better as it had gotten so overgrown everywhere.

Got our one month review tomorrow at 2pm -


----------



## dawny36

Hi Wynnster,

Just read this and it has made me fuming too he deserves a good  in my opinion.

Dont let a male chauvinistic pig like that spoil your happiness and how lovely for the girls to buy you and little one lots of prezzies I bet you felt really special.

Take care and good luck with intros

Dawny

xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Had our one month review today and all went well.  We can submit our papers to court in the middle of October to legally adopt ds2


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

FP - WOW that has happened really quickly!! If you submitted your papers October when is it all likely to be done and dusted by?  Well done to DH for tackling your garden    Is it all done now?  Dont know why i still put fp, shold get used to mummyof2  

Dawny - Thankyou hun   Yes VERY special, i'm not used to the limelight so found it a bit overwhelming really   

Andrea - Ohhhhh what are you planning for DD's birthday? How exciting!!! Is she a girly girl princess?

Things are going well with the fc's introducing our mug shots etc to DS - FC said he went straight to the tv and dvd player this morning so she put the dvd on and he sat and watched the whole thing!! He kisses our pictures and loves his teddy bear    Just hope he likes us just as much in the flesh    
We've ordered some announcement cards for friends and family, the proofs look lovely just hope the printed ones come out just as well!  We also brought a Tomy photo album yesterday to put friends and family pics in, it's great holds 8 pics and with each picture you can record an 8 second message so will get each family member to do a message to get him used to their voices  

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Wynnster - we submit our papers after 10 weeks of him moving in which is the middle of October and hopefully we will get a slot before Christmas, depending on Court's availability so ds2 should be legally ours by Christmas if all goes to plan.  All your planning for the introductions are going very well by the sounds of it.  DS2 didn't sit still long enough to watch our dvd we prepared and when he was shown our family book he wriggled around on his fc's lap to get down and then ran off to play so your littlie is doing very well sitting so still to watch    Not long now until you meet him.  I'm sure he will adore you and dh so don't worry


----------



## superal

Mumof2 - wow that is good news!

wynster - NO my DD could never be called a girly girl............a tomboy then YES.  Saying that she does love pink and her bedroom at the moment is pink, I say at the moment as the plan is to finally move her into her new room this weekend for her birthday, its only been 17 months since the builders finished it!!  Her new bedroom is cream with .................... brown and black dog footprints around certain parts of the room.............that's what she wanted, she is animal, especially dog mad.  We are going to have a small family party at home, we don't do the BIG school parties anymore, cost to much & she gets a load of rubbish as presents, that sounds really ungrateful BUT you'll understand when you start doing the school parties!!!

Back to school tomorrow!!! 

I'm not back into work till next Monday & I have really missed it, I really must LOVE my job!!

Hope everyone is well & I hope there is some more good news to read about possible matches soon!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## cindyp

Mof2, that is great news.  I bet you can't wait.

Andrea, happy birthday to DD  

Wynnster, I agree with everyone else, what a pig!    I work at a place with only 7 employees including myself and my boss may have thought that but he never said it!!

Hope everyone else is well, this is just a quickie.

love
Cindy


----------



## LB

hi Laides

Wynster - your calls put a huge smile on my face - good luck hun.  The excitment comes off the page 
and yep your boss is a total ****


mumof2 - so pleased its all gong well hunny and your right hang the housework  - just enjoy the moment 

Andrea - hope you are enjoying making all the arrangements for DD birthday - have a great day together

Cindy - hi hope you are all well - how are your two babes?

big hello to everyone else 

LB
X


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Been reading but not had time to post lately.....

Wynnster, not long now, its lovely to read your posts.  Sorry your boss was such a pig.

FP, glad your review went well and all is going well on a day to day basis.  We had our 2nd review today and everyone continues to be happy with how things have gone.  We took the paperwork into court last week so are now waiting for a date, sometime towards end of October/beg November.  It will be lovely to get it all done and dusted before Christmas won't it?!

Andrea, hope the party goes well and going back to school!

Cindy, how are you all?

Hi to everyone else.

We are getting ready for our first family holiday in just over a weeks time.  I'm having to write a list of what to take for the first time and we are all excited....ds especially.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

ot - great news that your paperwork is in.  Sounds like a bit of delay then to get a date.  Hope your first holiday together goes well.  We are going on ours at the end of the month so fingers crossed ds2 sleeps ok in a caravan 

Took ds2 to his first mum and tots this morning. Went well apart from 3 escape attempts by ds2 when doors were left open -  

hi to everyone else.


----------



## wynnster

Afternoon Ladies 

FP - Glad things went well at the toddler group and he kept you on your toes    

OT - Great to get everything finalised before christmas, hope you get your date soon.  Wishing you a very happy first family holiday  

LB - Thankyou   How are you lovey?

Cindy - I think in future Big Bad Boss better keep his comments to himself     I thankfully dont have to see his ugly mug for another year  

Andrea - Oh Wow DD's bedroom sounds fab - Well worth the wait I would expect   Happy Birthday to DD   

I have been busy getting ready for intro's next week and have cleaned the house top to bottom, including jobs like the oven and fridgefreezer.  My mum thinks i'm nesting    We meet BP's during intro's so have written out a few questions ready for that.  We have everything that we need to take with us for intro's, had a bit of a panic about if to take a handbag and change bag or just one... we have a meeting before we meet our son   but dont want to go to the meeting with a change bag   Panic over - Just take a handbag  
Do you have any other tips for intro's you could share?
I have searched the site and found some great tips which I have followed such as making meals for the freezer

Also, we would like to get the fc's a gift but not sure what to get? and when to give it to them? 

xxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Wynnster, oooh how exciting your posts are becoming   We took fc a big bunch of flowers on the first day of introductions.  She seemed to appreciate it.  Luckily we chose sunflowers which turned out to be her favourite    We ate out a lot during introductions as we were too tired to cook and thought we would make the most of our time together.  My tip would be to take lots of photos and at the end of the day write down what happened and how you felt it went etc.  It is surprising how soon you forget.  If you write it down like a sort of journal, it will be a special document to give to ds one day.  I also wrote down my impressions of bm and what she said and what she looked like.  Obviously I only wrote nice things as one day I intend to give it to ds2.  Also don't forget you can claim mileage and subsistence (well you can with our LA so I am assuming all are the same) so make a note of those at the end of each day as it is hard to work it out afterwards.  Lastly, have fun and relax if you can.  You seem to have struck up an excellent rapport with the fc already so just enjoy it all. It is such a special time.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Wynnster- i toke changing bag to 1st day of intros and also into the meeting before hand! your a mummy and you need your mummy bag! my 2 were straight into my bag having a nosey and seeing where everything went so it was a fab ice breaker! i would take a camcorder if you have one- we took it for our 1st time out just the 4 of us and it was fab-even now looking back at our 2 as our intros we nearly 5month ago!

MO2- i did the same- its amazing how much you do forget! so happy your month review went so well! 

hope you ladies are all well, we submitted our court papers and just waiting for a date now ! SWers have to have their reports in within the next week ! DD is excited about going to court as she understands the Judge will give her an extra name (well 2 as we are adding an extra middle name to her so that both DD and DS have 4 names including surname)

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi MJ, congratulations on submitting your court papers.    We are also thinking of adding 2 middle names - one we choose and one my parent's choose.


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Quiet on here this weekend, maybe you're all enjoying this wonderful weather  

Well would you believe intro's start tomorrow and yesterday I woke up with a stinker of a cold and today I feel like absolute poo    Trying to dope myself up to feel normal tomorrow  

Thanks for the tips girls    We have borrowed a camcorder from a friend to enable us to capture the first few weeks.  ANd I have brought a new notebook to do as you suggested MO2 and write everything down, especially meeting the birthparents - Thanks for that  

MJ - Congrats on submitting your papers       Soon be all official     

xxxxxx


----------



## Old Timer

Wynnster - hope you are feeling better for tomorrow  I'm sure meeting your ds will make you feel on top of the world anyway.  Can't wait to hear how intros go, its such an exciting time.

MJ, sounds as though you will get a date quicker than us, our SWs are given 6 weeks to do their reports!  What a fantastic Christmas we will all have this year 

FP, great things are going so well.

Hi to everyone else.

Its our 12th wedding anniversary today and we went out last night for a meal while my parents babysat, ds was none the wiser   Now I just have to get everything ready to go on holiday next week....please pray for better weather for us! 

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

wynnster - so excited for you about intros starting..been reading but just run out of time to post most days  so sorry you are feeling poo with your cold  keep dosing up and do steam inhalations if you're feeling stuffed up, they work wonders  and GO TO BED, you should be snuggled up by now  wishing you a fabulous day tomorrow, enjoy every minute..diary is a fab idea, we did this and its lovely to read back

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Wynnster - hope introductions went well today


----------



## Laine

Wynnster,

Been thinking of you on your very special day  

Laine xx


----------



## wynnster

Hiya

Thanks MO2 & Laine  

Day 1 could not have gone better! Our son is absolutely gorgeous and took to us straight away, when we walked in he wasn't aware and was standing by the backdoor on his head   then he saw us, stood up, smiled and came over to us    He is amazing and everything feels so very right!  SW's left after only half an hour or so so we really relaxed then without an audience!  Mummy gave Munchkin his lunch and then we played in the garden and then walked to the park in his new pushchair   with his fc.  He was absolutely fine with us so FC went home and we were left alone with him   
All too soon it was time to go home, already with a boot full    
Cannot wait until tomorrow


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Wynnster

Sounds as though you had a wonderful day meeting your son, so pleased for you.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Well I'm kackered!!  Very busy weekend with DD's 8th birthday...........YES My baby is 8!!

Wynster .....just wonderful reading your news........keep it coming!!

Hi to everyone else, like I said I'm very tired and will catch up more soon!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Wynnster - sounds like you had a wonderful day.  Great news and now you have a week of wonderful days - enjoy  

Andrea - tell me about it - ds1 is going to be 8 in March.  Where does the time go?  We are currently having battles about bed time as ds1 feels 8pm is too early for bed.  What time does dd go?


----------



## Tibbelt

Wynnster - so glad intros are going so well, your firt day sounds just amazing!!! Wonderful to read about it - keepthe updates coming!!   

Hello to everyone else - hop you are all ok.

Mummyof 2 and Andrea - sorry the time is flying so fast! We should be able to slow down the years shouldn't we!   

Please forgive the lack of personals, I'm trying to stay away from the boards a bit as I'm a nervous wreck and reading too much is just making me worse! Meeting the SW for the 2 littlies we are being considered for tomorrow morning - they're coming at 09.30 so I'm going to get up at the crack of dawn and bake muffins (going for that nice homely smell! Fingers crossed I don't burn them!!!) We won't know until Thursday if they are going to take us to matching panel but am keeping everything crossed! I keep having to pinch myself as it seems almost too good to be true!    

Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## sjm78

Great to hear about your fab first day Wynnster
Tibbelt good luck for tommorrow sure you will be fine enjoy your muffins.
Sarah


----------



## Mummyof2

Tibbelt - fingers crossed all goes well for you tomorrow


----------



## Old Timer

Tibbelt, keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you.

Ot x


----------



## coxy

Hi Wynnster

was wondering how it went yesterday, sounds like you had a lovely time and it sounds like you are bonding very nicely with the little chap.

Julia x


----------



## Tibbelt

Hi all,
Thank you for your goos wishes - the SWs were here for nearly 3 hours (is that good sign!     ) and we'll hear tomorrow if they're going to take us to panel so got everything crossed!!!!    

Hope you are all ok and having a good day
Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Just wanted to say that I have everything crossed for you too Sarah!!! Hope it's fantastic news tomorrow.    

and that Wynnster - I am so pleased that things are going so well. I loved reading about your first meeting with your son. Can't wait to hear more.

No news from us - since we turned down a possible link at the end of July it has all gone very quiet .... I was coping well with the wait but I have to say over the last week I have started to get impatient and I've only been waiting 7 weeks!

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## superal

Sarah - Have everything crossed for you and hope you are able to post your news tomorrow to let us know    your very good news!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Tibbelt

Wonderful, wonderul news! They said yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        We go to panel on the 14th Oct... can't quite believe it, we have been so incredibly lucky!    of thanks this time!  

This has to be a v. short post as I'm sooooo late for work and have to leave an hour ago! so got to dash but I wanted to share our good news (I hope no-one minds, I know others are still waiting and it's so hard, sending a big   to anyone who needs one)

Lots of love and thanks to you all for all your good wishes
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Sarah, thats fantastic news sweetie, so pleased for you!  Don't apologise for posting good news, I'm sure no one begrudgies anyone of getting that phone call.  14th oct, not too long to wait!

Crusoe, the waiting is hard but 7 weeks isn't that long to have been approved and have already had details on a little one.  I know from experience though that having had to turn a littlie down is very hard and it does make the waiting harder but when you get the right match you will forget the waiting.  We were told that the holidays things always went quiet so hopefully things will start to pick up again now and fingers crossed you here something soon.

Wynnster, hope all continues to go well, I'm sure it will.  Enjoy these very special, albeit 'unnatural' times, getting to know your son.

Hi to everyone else.
Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Fantastic news Sarah........post more when you can!!

Hi to everyone else!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Sarah - I am so pleased for you and dh.  Huge


----------



## nicky30

Hi everyone

I am posting on behalf of my good friend Wynnster. She is shattered after a long week but wanted you to have an update.

She has had a fantastic week with her LO. He is everything they ever dreamt of.  He was due to be coming home for good on Monday but it has all been delayed as today they were called to a meeting to be told that the BM has appealed to revoke the placement order. This is apparently not out of character as she has made previous (unsuccessful) appeals at other stages of the process however it is obviously a total nightmare for Wynnster and her DH after such a fantastic week.

Aside from this (please God) temporary setback all is going well with LO. They have been doing everything for him and had trips out alone etc.

Anyway, I will leave it for her to update you properly soon.

I wish you all well in your adoption journeys xx

Nicky x


----------



## superal

Nicky - Thank you for letting us know about wynnster.

wynnster - I hope things get sorted soon for you and PLEASE continue to enjoy your LO as much as you have and try not to worry about the BM, things will get sorted.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Misty C

Wynnster & DH - thinking of you both I can only imagine how tough it is but you will get there.     

Not much news on our front hence no posts, our SW has just left so we are now on our third since panel approval.  

So pleased to read all the good news on this and other threads, it really helps to get through the wait.  I'm trying to store up all the fabulous hints and tips for when our child/ren come home, thank you for everyone of those!

Love to all,
Misty C
x


----------



## Mummyof2

Wynnster - what a nightmare for you after all this bonding as a family    Hope it gets sorted out speedily    Won't do littlie's emotions any good either to be played around with like this as he will be wanting to come home with you and dh   Are you able to carry on introductions while this is sorted out?   Why are bm allowed to appeal at this late stage  

Misty - how annoying to have 3 sws since panel approval -    Still at least you might get a more proactive one now.


----------



## keemjay

wynnster..believe me i absolutely know how you will be feeling at this moment...this system sucks    

giant giant 

kj x


----------



## Tibbelt

Wynnster - sending you big, big, big     It's so unfair that this can happen, keeping everything crossed the little one is home with you, where he belongs, asap
xxxxxxx

thank you all for your congrats, you guys are the best!   - fingers crossed everything will go smoothly from now on in - though daren't count our chickens just yet! But will post more when we can (have seen pics - 2 v.cute little girls... and they're twins!!!   )

Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## jilldill

Great Sarah, how old are the little ones?
JD x


----------



## Mummyof2

Sarah - ah how sweet - twins.  Hard work though    My friend had twins naturally and found it hard until they were about 2.  Now she thinks twins are great as they have just started school    Congratulations to you and dh and   all will go to plan - I'm sure it will


----------



## crazybabe

Sarah - How sweet, two little twin girls, how old are they, you must be looking forward to meeting them so much, we are in the middle of our H/S we have had 5 visits so far, we got our mid review visit next week, I can't wait to get to the same stage as you, we get excited even thinking of that time, the waiting is the most difficult part isn't it, god luck with everything Sarah, keep in touch.

lots of hugs    

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH

Hi all

Wynnster - Hope you don't have to wait too long for this situation to be sorted out and you can bring your little one home soon. It seems like the BM is just trying it on if she has done it before.

Sarah - Wow twins how lovely.  Hope you can give us more news soon.

We are just about to embark on our first family holiday abroad (Cyprus) as a family of 3.  Surprisingly I feel more organised than when it was just the 2 of us going on holiday.  Our little one (aged 3) is really excited about going on an aeroplane and he has helped me pack his bag for the aeroplane with colouring, sticker books and reading books.  We have also got a portable DVD player so hopefully he has got enough to keep him going for 4 hours!

Tracey x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Have a great holiday Tracey

PBMx


----------



## superal

Tracey - have a lovely time!! I wish I was going on holiday!!! (not been back that long really & could do with another!!!)

Sarah - How exciting ......TWINS............double the trouble and double the FUN!!  How old are they??

wynster - hope things are OK now & that your little one is home with you where he belongs!!

Hi to every one!!

I'm waiting for DD bedroom furniture to arrive.  She wanted a dog themed bedroom and its a one of designer bedroom............we've done it ourselves and it looks great!!  She's got dog paw prints going around the walls of her room. it looks like a dog has run through paint and run up her walls......it's FAB!! 

She chose the cream coloured paint for her walls and she then chose black and brown to the dog paw prints in.  She asked for brown curtains & a brown carpet & she has a fleece blanket with a Labrador on it which gos over her duvet set.  She has a paw print bedside lamp, paw print dressing gown hook & it just looks great.  a one of unique to her and the lovely character that she is........barking mad!!!


----------



## Camly

superal - your dd's bedroom sounds fab....wonder if dh would fancy that     x x x


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - dd's bedroom sounds brill.  I am a big dog fan (and cat fan).  I would have loved a bedroom like that when I was younger.  Thanks for all your help re Cheshire.  Dh starts his new job on 5 Jan 09 but we won't move until later in the year due to ds1's schooling.


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Thankyou for your words.  We're absolutely devestated that this is happening and wonder what on earth we have done wrong in our lives to deserve being dealt the crap cards we have. 

LO is wonderful but intro's have now stopped   

Gutted doesn't quite sum it up.


----------



## jilldill

Wynnster,
I have pm'd you, I am stunned I am so so sorry your going through this. Please take care and surely it will all sort itself out and intros will continue.
Love JD x


----------



## Mummyof2

Wynnster - I am speechless    How on earth can bm be allowed to appeal when introductions have already begun for littlie to go to his new family and you have had so many photos and done the bear for him etc and he has met you both several times and learned to call you mum and dad.  It will really confuse poor littlie and possibly in the worst case scenario might mess him up emotionally.  Something that nobody would want. We are always told that the child comes first so how is this in his best interest?    If his bm really loved him she would have let this continue to save him being confused in this way.  This is a child ss are messing with, not dolls   Makes me very  I am so so sorry for you and dh and littlie.    All you can do is wait and hope this all turns out ok in the end and your little boy gets to come home   Can you put in a counter appeal?


----------



## Laine

Wynnster,

  


Laine xxx


----------



## cindyp

Wynnster, I am speechless,   

Cindy


----------



## Tibbelt

Wynnster, 
I'm so sorry - I've been away and out of the loop - I've just seen yuor news on the other thread but wanted to say again how sorry I am.  

Here any time you need an ear of a shoulder and sending you tons and tons of   on the meantime.

hello to everyone else - sorry for v. short message (at work and not easy to stay online) will do my best to get back later for a proper catch up)
Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

hi everyone, not sure if this is the right thread to post on!!

We have just started our adoption journey - first home visit a week today!!!  

So excited but very nervous.
After 7 failed treatments enuff is enuff and we've decided we can still be a family without me being pregnant - part of me is still sad I cant ever experience pregnancy and child birth but another part is glad!!   

I am looking forward to getting to know you all and getting some much needed advice


----------



## Mummyof2

Welcome Kizzymouse.  Very sorry to hear about your failed treatments    but adoption filled the gap in my life and hopefully you will find it does the same for you and dh.


----------



## emsina

Kizzymouse - Jacob is soooooooooooo handsome!
Good luck with your jouney to your dream.
emsina x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Kizzymouse - Welcome on board.  Hope you journey is not a long one.

We have just returned from our first holiday abroad as a family of 3.  Our little chap was fab in the airport and on the flight and we all loved the holiday.  He went to the Kid's Club with some little friends that he had made for a couple of hours a day which gave us time to recharge our batteries.  We did have a few late nights and with the time difference of 2 hours we are paying for it at the moment.  We are looking forward to booking our next holiday.  Overall the holiday was a complete success.

Best wishes to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## Mummyof2

Welcome Home TraceyH.  Glad to hear that your first holiday together turned out so well.  We are going on holiday on Monday for a week to a Haven site caravan so   for good weather.


----------



## jilldill

That's great Tracey, we are off to Majorca for 2 weeks tomorrow can't wait!!!
JD x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Enjoy your Holiday JD

PBMx


----------



## jilldill

Thanks PBM I most certainly will!!!!
JD x


----------



## TraceyH

Enjoy your holidays girls.  I have been to the travel agents for next years brochures today now that I have got the bug!

Have a fab time.

Tracey x


----------



## cindyp

JD, any room in your suitcase?  

Mummy, I'll keep my fingers crossed for good weather but I'm sure the kids will love the indoor pool whatever happens.

Have a good holiday ladies.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, been on holiday in rainy and windy Wales.  First holiday away with ds2 but he was fine.  We went in a static caravan which wasn't child friendly so thank goodness for the playpen    The sun shone during the day a few times so we did get on the beach in our thick coats and winter woollies    All going well with us.  Got a mountain of washing to catch up on and then it will be ironing.  One problem is that ds2 has started head butting things and people when he is very tired   Not had any experience of this with ds1.  Hope ds2 will quickly grow out of this phase    He head butted me on my nose and it throbbed for ages afterwards.  He runs at the door and head butts that as well - must hurt    Any thoughts?


----------

